# When do colts become sexually mature...



## charliesarmy (24 February 2010)

My 8.5 month old has been mounting his mum today?? and he looks good to go if you get my drift...he can't actually reach and mum does'nt appear to be in season..but if I'm honest it has astounded me...he was checked by vet 3 weeks ago and he had one testicle dropped but she said she would like the other further down so was going to be rechecked at the end of march when his jabs were due..as she also said its too cold atm....any information please


----------



## CBFan (24 February 2010)

As soon as their ball(s) drop! split them up til he has the chop. not worth the risk.


----------



## BigRed (24 February 2010)

In the case of your foal, 8.5 months.  They can vary, my understanding is that often well bred TB types mature earlier.  He might not be able to actually do IT, but he can certainly be a nuisance at that age.

A colt foal pestered my mare and she kicked the c**p out of him, as she was shod, god knows how he didn't get a broken leg.  He jumped on top of a steel gate in order to get to her.  The gate had a huge V shape in it.


----------



## Rollin (24 February 2010)

I was warned that Arabs can be precocious at a year, however, my rising two colt is only just starting to show an interest.  He is with his mum and another in foal mare at the moment.  I am going to separate him and put him with two geldings.  He already tries to mount one of my geldings who is very tolerant of him.


----------



## magicgirl (24 February 2010)

I did know someone who turned a colt and a filly out together at weaning.  The colt managed to get the filly in foal and noone realised until just before she foaled.  Luckily it all turned out ok, the foal was fine and the filly went on and had a ridden careera and then bred several more foals. His testicles were not visable and he certainly never appeared colty.


----------



## Dogstar (24 February 2010)

My ID/TB homebred colt suddenly went rampant at 9 months, he was chasing everything in sight and going through electric fences... I shot him in the nearest stable, slammed the door and called the vet sharpish for urgent chop!


----------



## Toast (24 February 2010)

Harvey didnt have the slightest clue what his manhood was for until the very day he was gelded, when he 'propositioned' me in his stable. Bearing all, waving it about and then attempted to mount me. 
Ah how i got my own back that afternoon!!!
He was 9 months old!
x


----------



## Alexart (28 February 2010)

We had a friesian colt last year who had to have been the randiest little thing ever!!!  He was humping everything from about 3 weeks old onwards!  After he saw his mum being covered that was all that was on his little mind - he would even roar at our 2 and 3 year old geldings who are all over 16Hh and they'd run away and he'd even challenge his dad Wessel over the fence - he ignored him though!! He was born with nuts that most 2 year old colts would be proud of - all our colts we have ever had have been born with huge nuts - maybe something in the water!!!
Needless to say the little guy lost his at 5 and a half months old whilst still on his mum as he was actually reaching the mares - normally we geld as yearlings or 2 yr olds before they get turned out on the spring grass but we didn't want to risk it.  2 weeks later he was a totally different horse and very chilled out!!!   So at 6 months old technically they can get a mare in foal and it has happened.


----------

